# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Υβρίδια ιθαγενών >  Τα καρδερινοκάναρα μου

## kostas karderines

μερικα που εχω βγαλει κατα καιρους

----------


## johnakos32

Ωραια πουλακια !!
Τα δασκαλευεις καθολου Κωστα;

----------


## kostas karderines

Ειδικά γιαννη φέτος δεν εβαλα καν για καρδερινοκαναρα! Και από αυτα που βλέπεις ενα κρατησα και τα άλλα τα χαρισα! Εχω εναν δασκαλεμενο που τον εχω για τα καρδερινακια!

----------


## Efthimis98

Από τα ομορφότερα καρδερινοκάναρα που έχω δει και μάλιστα πολύ ωραίο το λευκό χρώμα. Να σου ζήσουν και να τα χαίρεσαι!!!  :Happy: 
Εύχομαι να απολαμβάνεις για πολλά χρόνια τους πανέμορφους ήχους τους!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πανέμορφο και γλυκό πουλάκι!  
Ειδικά το τσουλουφακι του στην 4η φωτογραφία είναι καταπληκτικο! Για ζουλιγμα είναι ...
Να είναι καλά !!

----------


## wild15

Πανεμορφα πουλακια να τα χαιρεσαι!!!!

----------


## ninos

Πολύ όμορφα Κώστα.  Η εκτροφή σου τελικά απαρτίζεται από πολύ όμορφες ψυχούλες

----------


## kostaskirki

Μπραβο Κωστη!! Πανεμορφα πουλακια!!
Δεν περιμενα βεβαια κατι λιγοτερο απο εσενα!!
Και παλι μπραβο!!

----------


## Θοδωρής

Ωραια πουλια.
Όλο το μυστικο κρυβετε στην καρδερινα.
Την καρδερινα σαν τα ματια σου να την προσεχεις

----------


## xrisam

Πολύ όμορφα!!

----------


## sakismip

Πανέμορφα,μπραβο!!!!!!!!! φτου φτου

----------


## kostas karderines

> Ωραια πουλια.
> Όλο το μυστικο κρυβετε στην καρδερινα.
> Την καρδερινα σαν τα ματια σου να την προσεχεις


Την εχασα φέτος την καρδερινα αλλά πρόλαβα να την ζευγαρωσω και να βγαλω καρδερινακια ίδια!

----------


## kostas karderines

ακομα ενα

----------


## Nikos Her

πολυ ομορφα πραγματικα :Happy0159:   το λευκο προσωπικα μου αρεσει πολυ στα καρδερινοκαναρα
καλη τυχη και του χρονου (2016) ακομα καλυτερα για ολους μας!!!

----------


## gordon

πανέμορφα πουλάκια να τα χαίρεσαι!!!!

----------


## okeanos

Πανέμορφα μπράβο.  Θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω οι θυλικιες κανάρες τι ήταν  ? Χρώμα ,ράτσα . 

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9060I μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

Οι καναρες ηταν ολες κιτρινες, λεμονι!το ιδιο αποτελεσμα θα εχεις, λευκη η κιτρινη!Όλοι οι ιστορια είναι η καρδερινα, να έχει οσο το δυνατόν μεγαλύτερη γραβατα!αυτό τουλάχιστον εχω διαπιστώσει εγω!

----------


## okeanos

Εμένα δεν έχουν γραβάτα είναι ας πούμε κοινές . Τα χρώματα  πότε  "καθαρίζουν " στα  πουλιά?  

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9060I μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

μολις αλλαξουν τα πουλακια σου θα δεις ακριβως τα χρωματα τους!αν ειχουν καποια εντονη χρωματικη ιδιαιτεροτητα θα φαινεται και τωρα που ειναι μικρα!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

πανεμορφα πουλια. :Happy0065:  ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

πολύ όμορφα και καθαρά χρώματα !! 
Μπράβο για την επιτυχία και εύχομαι το 2016 με περισσότερες επιτυχίες !!  ::

----------


## kostas karderines

ενα καρδερινοκαναρο που εβγαλα πριν πεντε χρονια και δωρισα σε καποιους πραγματικους φιλους!!!

----------


## xasimo

Οντως εχει βγαλει πολυ κουκλιστικα πουλακια και φαινονται πολυ περιποιημενα  :Happy0064:

----------


## kostas karderines

κατερινα πηγα σημερα επισκεψη στους φιλους και αφου το επιασα για μανικιουρ πεντικιουρ ειπα να το φωτογραφησω κιολας!!! ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

Νομίζω είναι το πιο όμορφο πουλάκι που έχω δει . 
Έχει πάρει την ομορφιά του πιο όμορφου καναρινιού και της πιο όμορφης καρδερίνας. 
Μπράβο για το  αποτέλεσμα , μπράβο και για την περιποίηση !

----------


## xasimo

> ακομα ενα


Οχι ειναι πολυ ομορφο αληθεια!
Και αυτο εδω  ::

----------


## kostas karderines

Τον ίδιο μπαμπά έχουν αλλά διαφορετικη ηλικία!

----------


## kostas karderines



----------


## kostas karderines

εαν αναρωτιεστε γιατι το ταιζουμε εμεις,επειδη το παρατησε η μαμα του!το μεγαλωσαμε και το δωρισαμε σε εναν καλο φιλο!

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Πολύ όμορφο βίντεο πάντα τέτοια.

----------


## kostas karderines



----------


## kostas karderines

φανετοκαναρο

----------


## dimitris_patra

Κώστα το φανετοκάναρο το έχεις σε φωτό όταν ντύθηκε????

----------


## kostas karderines

Θα ψαξω αλλά μάλλον όχι! Τρία εβγαλα και από χρώμα δεν ήταν κάτι σπουδαίο απ οσο θυμαμαι γιατι εχουν περασει χρονια.μετά από λίγο καιρό τα χαρισα

----------


## mixalis73

αχ  κωστα μου κωστα μου που λενε και στο ραδιο αρβυλα χαχα τι φωτιες αναβοις με τα πουλια σου πολυ τελεια να τα χαιρεσαι. φιλε μου

----------


## kostas karderines



----------


## xasimo

η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν περιμενα να βγαινουν οσο ομορφα τα καρδερινοκαναρα....
το ενα ειναι πιο ομορφο και πιο ιδιαιτερο απο το αλλο  ::

----------


## kostas karderines

Δυστυχώς κατερινα δεν είναι και τόσο συνηθισμένο να βγαίνουν καρδερινοκαναρα με τέτοιο χρωματισμό!

----------


## nikolaslo

Πανεμορφο ειναι παρα πολυ ωραιο 
Η μασκα αχνοφαίνεται η κανω λαθος?

----------


## kostas karderines

Ναι έτσι είναι Νικόλα!

----------


## xasimo

εννοειται πως εκτος απο σπανιες καρδερινες θα ειχες και σπανια καρδερινοκαναρα  :wink: 
εμενα μου αρεσε και αυτο πολυ #26

----------


## kostas karderines

Εάν βγάλω κάποιο όμορφο εννοείτε και είναι δικό σου!

----------


## Cristina

> 


Αχ, ψυχή μου!!!! Τι γλυκό που είναι το μικρό!!!
Αυτά που ταΐζονται και από τους ανθρώπους θα είναι σχετικά ήμερα; Φαντάζομαι όχι όπως οι παπαγάλοι.

----------


## kostas karderines

Ναι Χριστίνα έτσι είναι,είναι πιο ημέρα!είδες πως την έμαθα την γυναίκα? ::

----------


## Cristina

Εσύ τα κατάφερες! Εγω τον δικό μου δεν πρόκειται!
 :sad:

----------

